# chocolate prune cake



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

hi,
I'm looking for a recipe for a chocolate prune cake.
i heared that in New Zealand there is a bakery that makes a great one.can u help? thanks.:lips:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Chocolate Prune Cake *

1 c Prunes -- pitted & cut up
1 ts Baking Soda
1 c Boiling Water
1 c Butter
1 c Sugar
2 Eggs
1 3/4 c Flour
2 tbs Cocoa Powder

Preheat oven to 350 F. Prepare a bundt pan. Sprinkle soda on prunes. Pour boiling water over and allow to cool. Cream butter and sugar in food processor. Add eggs. Add prune mixture and whir about 15 seconds. Add flour sifted with cocoa. Mix till blended with on/off motion. Pour into pan. Bake 45-55 minutes.n When cool, turn out. Sprinkle with icing (powdered) sugar if you like.

*Chocolate Fudge Frosting*

1/4 c Water
1/4 c Shortening
1/4 c Light corn syrup
2 c Sifted powdered sugar
1/2 c Cocoa powder
1/4 ts Salt
1/2 ts Vanilla

To make frosting, bring water to boil. Remove from heat and beat in shortening and corn syrup. Add powdered sugar, 1/2 cup cocoa, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla and cream well to spreading consistency. Use to frost cooled cake.

*Recipes Courtesey of the Los Angeles Times copyright 1992*

*Amira*

Hope these help. Remember...you can always tweak a recipe.

*Chiff*

For some strange reason I thought about your post in the Nutrition Forum (Favorite Cure Foods) and started laughing. 

Jodi


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Squidgy Chocolate Cake with Prunes in Marsala


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

"Squidgy"?!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Marm,
I think a squidgy is an item to push liquids around and corral them to push them through an opening.
Prunes/Chocolate: I think I get it.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  :crazy: :crazy: :smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

:lol: Pongi, do you mean "squeegee"?!! Hey, prunes and squeegees: they're both for cleaning jobs!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I personally thought that *Squidgy* was the term used for the type of chocolate cake which would stick to the wall if you threw it!

That isn't right?

N


----------

